# gallons of water to get to 1"



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

Somebody check my math.

I have 5000 sq ft yard. How many gallons is needed to get 1" of water depth? (assuming irrigation coverage is consistent).

Volume = 100×50×0.083 = 415 feet3

7.48 gallons in 1 feet3

Therefore 415 x 7.48 =3,104 gallons.

Over 3,000 gallons of water to get 1" of water! In my area we pay by CCF. 748.1 is conversion of gallons to hundred cubic feet (c u. ft.). With a rate of $4.00 per CCF.

Gallons / 748.1 x Rate
(3104/748)*4= ~$16.5


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

620 Gallon for 1" on 1000 sqft, so your math looks good.


----------



## JavMan (8 mo ago)

I guess I was surprised by the amount of water. But then happy that it wasn't crazy expensive.


----------

